# How many staff and what is a south west salary for staff?



## ahoythere48 (Apr 17, 2011)

I am trying to calculate how many staff a potentially busy coffee house would need. This would be on the basis of a 12 hour day open 7 days a week with sandwiches and a brunch style menu and a 3 group coffee machine being kept busy. Also what are managers and baristas salary expectations?

If anyone has any suggestions or thoughts on this one i would love to hear them. Many thanks.


----------



## profspudhed (Mar 18, 2011)

I used to run a pub in cornwall, sadly if you want to survive you'll probably need to be paying as close to min wage as possible. As for how many it depends on how busy you are and how comfortable you are relying more heavily on one person, ie 5 staff pulling 45 hours but if one goes down you're left in the crap, option 2 is say 10 at 20 hours which gives you the extra flexibility but part time staff aren't always pemanent, its usually a stop gap and then you have to train someone new again.

Sent from my HTC Dream using Tapatalk


----------



## ahoythere48 (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks Profspudhed. Some useful points which i shall take note of.

If anyone wants to share a staff rota i would love to see it. Struggling to compile a rota at the moment. A little bit of a shock to see how many staff a busy cafe would need. Incredible! But i guess if the shop is open for such long hours 7 days a week you almost need two teams!! Some advise would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hopefully Lee Wardle will be along shortly to impart his wisdom, as he has experience in that geographical area and may be able to share some insights

His background at Boston Tea Party may come in handy


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

If you want I can email you some previous staff rotas from varying degrees of trade from a few different businesses? Drop me a mail at [email protected] and I'll look them out and fire some over to you


----------



## DavidS (Apr 8, 2010)

If you're open at 7 in the morning (or earlier!) I presume you're expecting commuters? If so, you'll want probably 3 people front of house from opening (they may need to be in earlier to dial in the grinder(s), clean, etc.) You'll want at least one person to operate tills/ clear tables/ pot wash. Another to operate tills and help making coffee, and a final person dedicated to making coffee. You'll probably want at least one person in at 9 to cover breaks of the earlier people before lunch. Then you're looking at another 3 or 4 people coming in at 11, 12 or 1 to close. The people from the morning will need to stay in until 4ish to cover the breaks of the people that arrived at 11 or later. So that's around 8 people just for front of house. It'll be impossible to get the staffing correct for the first few weeks.

Out of interest, where is this cafe situated? What espresso machine have you got?


----------



## ahoythere48 (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks funinacup and thanks Davids for your replies.

At this stage David there is no cafe set up and so no espresso machine. Currently working out the dynamics of a coffee shop and if it could be the business for me! But i appreciate your advice on the numbers of staff one would need. Interesting. Thanks.


----------

